# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  Eheim Classic 2260 filter overkill for 4 ft tank?

## alien54d

Hi I currently have a 4x1.5x1.5ft african cichlid tank with overhead filter and powerhead output 1700l/h.

I intend to upgrade to a canister filter to come with my new cabinet.

I am considering a 2028 (1050l/h) or 2260 (2400l/h). Both are around the same price but with the 2028 coming with free eheim media. 2260 only pump and basket.

As you know I do overcrowd with african cichlids...
Is the 2260 an overkill? I would prefer to over filter cause I test nitrates regularly, find that even with weekly water change still quite high at 40ppm.

Thanks.

----------


## Desewer

i think you can consider a sump? more space to house your bio media and easy water testing, etc without disturbing the main tank.

but if you are going for 2260 do note that it consumes 65W, which is a lot. maybe you can consider having 2 large-capacity canisters e.g. 2 sets of 2028 which will give you 14.6l of media at 40W instead of 2260's 18l of media at 65W. 

if use sump, well you can use 20l of media still no issue

----------


## alien54d

> i think you can consider a sump? more space to house your bio media and easy water testing, etc without disturbing the main tank.
> 
> but if you are going for 2260 do note that it consumes 65W, which is a lot. maybe you can consider having 2 large-capacity canisters e.g. 2 sets of 2028 which will give you 14.6l of media at 40W instead of 2260's 18l of media at 65W. 
> 
> if use sump, well you can use 20l of media still no issue


 
Hi I wont be using sump. 

Thanks for your suggestion regarding electrical usage. Maybe I will get a 2028 see how first. Can rig the outlet to a top filter or install additional prefilter.

Otherwise buy another 2028 when i got more cash.

----------


## Fuzzy

I'd recommend going with the 2260, especially for a 4ft tank with high bioload, 2400 L/hr is really not that much in a 4ft after you factor in your tubing runs and the loss of flow to media obstruction.

How many Cichlids are in your 4 footer?

But I do prefer to have over filtration whenever practical. I run the 2226 (900L/hr) in a planted 2ft tank and find it just nice, even with a fairly low bioload.

----------


## Desewer

how about it's smaller brother, the 2250? not much info available on this model, but it's also a large bucket.

2260: 500gph, 4.75g of media space, 65W
2250: 264gph, 3g of media space, 28W

----------


## vinz

One reason not to get the 2250 and 2260... noise and vibration. It won't be loud enough to keep you awake, but it will always be there in the background as long as you are in the same room.

If you put it in a cabinet, the vibration and sound may be enhanced. That was my experience. I had to put a very thick (5 star hotel standard) towel below it, but can still hear the pump in the background. The kind of sound that when you switch it off, it will be very quite and you realise you've been living in an environment of constant noise.

Besides that, these 2 filters are a pain to maintain. Too heavy to carry away to wash. Some of the hoses are secured with clamps, which make them difficult to release and attach.

Besides the price, I would recommend the Pro III series. Quiet and many convenient maintenance features (wheels, drip tray, easy access pre-filter). There are 2 input valves which makes it easier to ensure good coverage. Many more plus points over the 2250/60.

----------


## alien54d

> One reason not to get the 2250 and 2260... noise and vibration. It won't be loud enough to keep you awake, but it will always be there in the background as long as you are in the same room.
> 
> If you put it in a cabinet, the vibration and sound may be enhanced. That was my experience. I had to put a very thick (5 star hotel standard) towel below it, but can still hear the pump in the background. The kind of sound that when you switch it off, it will be very quite and you realise you've been living in an environment of constant noise.
> 
> Besides that, these 2 filters are a pain to maintain. Too heavy to carry away to wash. Some of the hoses are secured with clamps, which make them difficult to release and attach.
> 
> Besides the price, I would recommend the Pro III series. Quiet and many convenient maintenance features (wheels, drip tray, easy access pre-filter). There are 2 input valves which makes it easier to ensure good coverage. Many more plus points over the 2250/60.


 
the pro 3 is the same price as my cabinet... :Knockout:

----------


## neon

> One reason not to get the 2250 and 2260... noise and vibration. It won't be loud enough to keep you awake, but it will always be there in the background as long as you are in the same room.
> 
> If you put it in a cabinet, the vibration and sound may be enhanced. That was my experience. I had to put a very thick (5 star hotel standard) towel below it, but can still hear the pump in the background. The kind of sound that when you switch it off, it will be very quite and you realise you've been living in an environment of constant noise.
> 
> Besides that, these 2 filters are a pain to maintain. Too heavy to carry away to wash. Some of the hoses are secured with clamps, which make them difficult to release and attach.
> 
> Besides the price, I would recommend the Pro III series. Quiet and many convenient maintenance features (wheels, drip tray, easy access pre-filter). There are 2 input valves which makes it easier to ensure good coverage. Many more plus points over the 2250/60.


I would differ this point. If you plan it carefully and intend to have a cabinet , all the piping should be fixed . I placed my 6' tank and cabinet at one of the dining room wall, which is the same wall facing the kitchen toilet. Simply got a electrical contractor drilled 2 holes , for my WC / utility water into my tank via the same PVC piping inside my cabinet.

I never need to dismantle the 2260 for washing. Simply put a baby tub near my cabinet and sit on a stool , takes out the media and place them into the tub. Wash all the media /sponge one by one inside the 2260 by flooding the canister, and discharge the dirty water out after each wash . The reason why I like most about 2260 - water in from bottom and water out from top, and it has another water discharge valve at the bottom. Can you imagine you can wash some of the debris at first layer sponge (below), while your canister still running without stopping it ? During my weekly WC, I can simply open this discharge valve and the canister still running/filtering the tank - some water will be discharged out to the toilet and some of the water return back to the tank. I only wash the canister every 2-3 months (as explained above).

Imagine the amount of water you need to siphon to the toilet and contain it/control it during your wash, not to mention the mess in the toilet floor.

I agreed that the pump makes some humming noise but it can be managed by wrapping one small towel around the pump and tie with a metal wire. Can you swap/change the pump of your canister with a less or more power one if you have a different requirement ? 2260's canister has a universal mounting which fits 1250/1260/1262 pump. Depends on my needs, I can change the pump on top .

----------


## alien54d

> how about it's smaller brother, the 2250? not much info available on this model, but it's also a large bucket.
> 
> 2260: 500gph, 4.75g of media space, 65W
> 2250: 264gph, 3g of media space, 28W


 
hi i saw 2260 and 2250 at NA, price not much difference.

----------


## neon

> hi i saw 2260 and 2250 at NA, price not much difference.


The extra volume to hold extra filtering media plus twice the filtering flow rate, if you can afford to house the 2260 canister.

----------


## neon

> The extra volume to hold extra filtering media plus twice the filtering flow rate, if you can afford to house the 2260 canister.


Forgot to add, I bought this second hand 2260 from a kind brother on AQ 6 years back . After using it for few months , my requirement changed as I added chiller and CO2 external reactor, noticed that even 1260 was not sufficient . Luckily saw another AQ brother was selling his 1262, so quickly grapped it and fixed it up. The rest is history. I had been running this configuration for 1 year (1260) + 5 years (1262) without single issue.

----------


## vinz

> ...
> 
> I never need to dismantle the 2260 for washing. Simply put a baby tub near my cabinet and sit on a stool , takes out the media and place them into the tub. Wash all the media /sponge one by one inside the 2260 by flooding the canister, and discharge the dirty water out after each wash . The reason why I like most about 2260 - water in from bottom and water out from top, and it has another water discharge valve at the bottom. Can you imagine you can wash some of the debris at first layer sponge (below), while your canister still running without stopping it ? During my weekly WC, I can simply open this discharge valve and the canister still running/filtering the tank - some water will be discharged out to the toilet and some of the water return back to the tank. I only wash the canister every 2-3 months (as explained above).
> 
> Imagine the amount of water you need to siphon to the toilet and contain it/control it during your wash, not to mention the mess in the toilet floor.


I must have gotten an earlier model, because it did not have a discharge valve... that would have made a world of different. 




> I agreed that the pump makes some humming noise but it can be managed by wrapping one small towel around the pump and tie with a metal wire. Can you swap/change the pump of your canister with a less or more power one if you have a different requirement ? 2260's canister has a universal mounting which fits 1250/1260/1262 pump. Depends on my needs, I can change the pump on top .


Yes, that is one of the good points... being able to replace the pump head. I did that to drive a chiller and CO2 reactor.

I wouldn't wrap a towel over the pump head though. Despite Eheim's reputation of not over-heating despite running dry, I still wouldn't risk it. A lot of the ability to run without overheating also has to do with ventilation. Wrapping like that will severely limit the pump's ability to disperse heat. In normal operation, it probably wouldn't be be very risky (but a risk nevertheless), but if it has to run dry for some reason or other, and no one is at home...

And also, heat not lost would be transferred to the water.

----------


## neon

> I must have gotten an earlier model, because it did not have a discharge valve... that would have made a world of different. 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is one of the good points... being able to replace the pump head. I did that to drive a chiller and CO2 reactor.
> 
> I wouldn't wrap a towel over the pump head though. Despite Eheim's reputation of not over-heating despite running dry, I still wouldn't risk it. A lot of the ability to run without overheating also has to do with ventilation. Wrapping like that will severely limit the pump's ability to disperse heat. In normal operation, it probably wouldn't be be very risky (but a risk nevertheless), but if it has to run dry for some reason or other, and no one is at home...
> 
> And also, heat not lost would be transferred to the water.


Agreed on the heat issue if over-doing it. I wrapped a very small tower just enough to tie the metal wire.

----------


## alien54d

i bought pro3 2075 today

1250l/h, 16W worth of filtration power

setting up when i get my new cabinet and tank next month

now putting it beside my bed and caressing the silver box ...  :Laughing:

----------


## Fuzzy

congrats! hehe, it should last many many years.

----------


## tco

> Agreed on the heat issue if over-doing it. I wrapped a very small tower just enough to tie the metal wire.


Hi Bro, mind to share how to tie the small tower onto the pump? A pic will be great. Thanks !  :Smile:

----------


## neon

> Hi Bro, mind to share how to tie the small tower onto the pump? A pic will be great. Thanks !


I am on holiday trip and will post a photo once I am back to Singapore.

----------


## tco

> I am on holiday trip and will post a photo once I am back to Singapore.


Thanks bro, enjoy your holiday.  :Smile:

----------


## o2bubble

Based on my experience with both pro3 and pro3e, is better with pro3 2080 with 2 inlets and higher filtration capacity at about the same price minus the extra redundant electronic controls for pro3e..

----------


## StanChung

Congrats on the 2080. That would do nicely with a 4footer.

2260 is very noisy if you're susceptible to humming like I am. In the cabinet it becomes some sort of woofer!  :Laughing: 
I help set up a tank and we were wondering where was that dizzying noise coming from! :LOL:

----------


## alien54d

> i bought pro3 2075 today
> 
> 1250l/h, 16W worth of filtration power
> 
> setting up when i get my new cabinet and tank next month
> 
> now putting it beside my bed and caressing the silver box ...


 
just set up the filter when my cabinet came yesterday.
the flow rate is just nice. mine tank is roughly 200L (4x1.5x1.5).


Add- the eheim pump is quiet, need to press my ear against the canister to make sure its working.

----------


## tco

> I am on holiday trip and will post a photo once I am back to Singapore.


Bro, i solved my 2260 humming noise issue  :Laughing: 
Today i modified the setup by connect the pump away from the top of the cannister and the noise is gone  :Grin:  
Also changed my pump to a 1262 for better water circulation.  :Wink:

----------


## blk115

bro can i check with u, if u fit a 1262, the top cover still can cover up?

----------


## tco

> bro can i check with u, if u fit a 1262, the top cover still can cover up?


Yes bro, Eheim universal pump 1260/1262/1264 are same size. I tried them all on 2260 before, no addition parts require.  :Smile:

----------


## blk115

thanks for the advise bro, if can, can u post picture of the new setup? thanks alot

----------


## tco

> thanks for the advise bro, if can, can u post picture of the new setup? thanks alot


Bro, here you go.... :Smile:

----------


## Trinh12345

> Bro, here you go....


Sorry to dig this up, but if you could reupload the photos...?

----------

